# Costa tradire?



## bubu (2 Maggio 2012)

Si parla sempre di quanto costi, in termini emotivi, un tradimento ma vorrei sapere quanto costa in termini monetari. CosterÀ avere una relazione extraconiugale, in regali, week end, telfonate, cene ecc.?
Avete mai fatto una "pazzia" monetaria per l'amante?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Maggio 2012)

Costa quanto il primo amore


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di quanto costi, in termini emotivi, un tradimento ma vorrei sapere quanto costa in termini monetari. CosterÀ avere una relazione extraconiugale, in regali, week end, telfonate, cene ecc.?
> Avete mai fatto una "pazzia" monetaria per l'amante?



 per ora spesa del regalo di Natale..ma poca roba..e poi il cell..ma con you and me costa pochissimo..cene o altro off limits...weekend pure....amico se no diventano moglie normalissime..e che gusto c'e'?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di quanto costi, in termini emotivi, un tradimento ma vorrei sapere quanto costa in termini monetari. CosterÀ avere una relazione extraconiugale, in regali, week end, telfonate, cene ecc.?
> Avete mai fatto una "pazzia" monetaria per l'amante?


Mai...
Questo so...
La dona non me lo perdonerebbe eh'
La me copa


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di quanto costi, in termini emotivi, un tradimento ma vorrei sapere quanto costa in termini monetari. CosterÀ avere una relazione extraconiugale, in regali, week end, telfonate, cene ecc.?
> Avete mai fatto una "pazzia" monetaria per l'amante?


Gli unici soldi che un tradimento dovrebbe fare tirare fuori sono quelli del motel e dei preservativi.

Il resto è tutto da dedicare alla moglie/fidanzata/marito/fidanzato


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di quanto costi, in termini emotivi, un tradimento ma vorrei sapere quanto costa in termini monetari. CosterÀ avere una relazione extraconiugale, in regali, week end, telfonate, cene ecc.?
> Avete mai fatto una "pazzia" monetaria per l'amante?


Leggendo il titolo avevo capito male, pensavo fosse il varo di una nuova nave da crociera. Costa Tradire, secondo me se la facessero davvero tornerebbero sulla cresta dell'onda. :mrgreen:

Però credo che i costi maggiori, nonostante quelli economici, siano quelli emotivi. Il tradimento costa caro e le perdite economiche sono il male minore.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Leggendo il titolo avevo capito male, pensavo fosse il varo di una nuova nave da crociera. Costa Tradire, secondo me se la facessero davvero tornerebbero sulla cresta dell'onda. :mrgreen:
> 
> Però credo che i costi maggiori, nonostante quelli economici, siano quelli emotivi. Il tradimento costa caro e le perdite economiche sono il male minore.


Secondo Posner in Sesso e Ragione, si dice, appunto che nelle analisi economiche, si mettono in conto anche questi costi qui, da cui, molti uomini, preferiscono ( per certe cose) le escorts...

Ma nel saltare il fosso c'è anche questo scoglio qui, che dici tu...
E molti desistono...

Poi ovvio no?
Io sono il maggior azionista delle aziende che producono psicofarmaci...
Perchè le donne "impazziscono" per me no?


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo Posner in Sesso e Ragione, si dice, appunto che nelle analisi economiche, si mettono in conto anche questi costi qui, da cui, molti uomini, preferiscono ( per certe cose) le escorts...
> 
> Ma nel saltare il fosso c'è anche questo scoglio qui, che dici tu...
> E molti desistono...
> ...


Nel caso delle escorts vedo un atteggiamento sensato. Tradire senza prevedere eventuali implicazioni sentimentali (in tutti i sensi) è invece da incoscienti. In questo caso desistere è altrettanto sensato.

Pensavo tu fossi la cura. Che gli farai alle donne. Ma tu saganci le palanche? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (4 Maggio 2012)

Io non ho mai tirato fuori un euro...

Ops...era per chi tradisce...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Nel caso delle escorts vedo un atteggiamento sensato. Tradire senza prevedere eventuali implicazioni sentimentali (in tutti i sensi) è invece da incoscienti. In questo caso desistere è altrettanto sensato.
> 
> Pensavo tu fossi la cura. Che gli farai alle donne. Ma tu saganci le palanche? :mrgreen:


No loro vengono lì e mi dicono...
Ora entreremo nella tua testa e farai come diciamo noi.
Tutte fulminate dalle pupille vermiglie dei tre teschi.
Impazziscono.


----------



## aristocat (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli unici soldi che un tradimento dovrebbe fare tirare fuori sono quelli del motel e dei preservativi.
> 
> Il resto è tutto da dedicare alla moglie/fidanzata/marito/fidanzato


 Tralasci quelli per una lingerie ad effetto , il make up, i vestiti sexy... tutte le altre "spese vive" insomma :sonar:


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tralasci quelli per una lingerie ad effetto , il make up, i vestiti sexy... tutte le altre "spese vive" insomma :sonar:


hemmm...sono un amante atipica...
Lingerie ad effetto. Niente.
Il trucco. Solito.
Vestiti sexi nemmeno a parlarne.
Però l'unica spesa che faccio attualmente prima di andare in motel con manager è comprarmi un paio di slip nuovi.
Microfibra. Tezenis o intimissimi.
Slip normali. Da tutti i giorni.

Lo so che do l'immagine di bardarmi da circo ma...no.

:mrgreen:


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hemmm...sono un amante atipica...
> Lingerie ad effetto. Niente.
> Il trucco. Solito.
> Vestiti sexi nemmeno a parlarne.
> ...


Perchè mutande nuove?


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

A mio marito chiesi che regali lei gli aveva fatto e viceversa...
Chissà che mi fregava...
Ora non mi chiede più cosa vorrei ricevere per il compleanno, ora ci pensa da solo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> A mio marito chiesi che regali lei gli aveva fatto e viceversa...
> Chissà che mi fregava...
> Ora non mi chiede più cosa vorrei ricevere per il compleanno, ora ci pensa da solo.


Mutande nuove...boh. Sai che non lo so perchè?
Mi ha preso così!

Io a Mattia non ho mai chiesto cosa si fossero regalati. E ci sono stati pure i loro compleanni di mezzo...in compenso ho fatto altre domande.
la prima in assoluto è stata:
Hai usato il preservativo?
Se avesse risposto no lo avrei lasciato.

Tuo marito ti ha risposto alla domanda?
Cosa si erano regalati?


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mutande nuove...boh. Sai che non lo so perchè?
> Mi ha preso così!
> 
> Io a Mattia non ho mai chiesto cosa si fossero regalati. E ci sono stati pure i loro compleanni di mezzo...in compenso ho fatto altre domande.
> ...


Questa delle mutande è troppo simpatica 
Si me l'ha detto...a lui sono arrivate delle magliette e un paio di scarpe (cose che poteva dirmi di aver comprato). Lui a lei cose da vestire, borsette (lei ha la mania dei foulards).
Ammetto che "casualmente" le sue magliette son diventate piccolissime! Ma non si è lamentato quando ho detto" ops...devo aver sbagliato programma"!!!! Adesso iniziamo anche a sorriderci su.


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Questa delle mutande è troppo simpatica
> Si me l'ha detto...a lui sono arrivate delle magliette e un paio di scarpe (cose che poteva dirmi di aver comprato). Lui a lei cose da vestire, borsette (lei ha la mania dei foulards).
> Ammetto che "casualmente" l*e sue magliette son diventate piccolissime! *Ma non si è lamentato quando ho detto" ops...devo aver sbagliato programma"!!!! Adesso iniziamo anche a sorriderci su.


ahahahahah!!! Mi hai fatto ricordare di una maglietta molto..come dire...non vorrei sembrare cattiva ma...insomma...molto...da centro sociale ecco...assolutamente non una roba che Mattia avrebbe potuto comprarsi.
Erano già passati mesi dal tradimento e io ero tranquilla.
Insomma...mi ritrovo in mano sta maglietta. E capisco al volo.
Beh...è diventata la cuccia dei gatti.

Mi sa che il prossimo incontro con Manager non mi compro più un paio di mutande...reggiseno no perchè ho le microtette e non mi serve...canotta no perchè poi devo comunque comprarmi le mutande abbinate...autoreggenti nemmeno scherzando perchè non le uso..
mmmhhhh...che cazzo mi compro?
Beh..potrei andare dal parrucchiere e farmi stirare la chioma!

Sai che scherzarci su indica che la via della "guarigione" è attivata?
Io per carattere scherzo e ironizzo su tutto, corna mie comprese.
Avevo cominciato a scherzarci su dopo circa due mesi...e da li non ho più smesso.
Lui era più imbarazzato a scherzarci sopra ma poi...si è mollato.
Ora sono passati quasi tre anni dal tradimento e (loro lavorano ancora insieme e lei si è appena lasciata con il suo compagno storico) tu non hai idea a volte delle battute e delle ironie che facciamo su questa storia.

Forse l'hai scritto ma...non mi ricordo...quanto tempo è passato per te?
Tu lei l'hai vista?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahah!!! Mi hai fatto ricordare di una maglietta molto..come dire...non vorrei sembrare cattiva ma...insomma...molto...da centro sociale ecco...assolutamente non una roba che Mattia avrebbe potuto comprarsi.
> Erano già passati mesi dal tradimento e io ero tranquilla.
> Insomma...mi ritrovo in mano sta maglietta. E capisco al volo.
> Beh...è diventata la cuccia dei gatti.
> ...


Sai Tebuzz,
non so se avrei la forza di superare un tradimento sentimentale.

Sono già abbastanza insicura di mio, nonostante l'impegno che ci metto per migliorare questo mio difetto, e una cosa del genere non so se la riuscirei a gestire.

Sei stata davvero forte. Davvero.


----------



## Sole (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *hemmm...sono un amante atipica...
> Lingerie ad effetto. Niente.
> Il trucco. Solito.
> Vestiti sexi nemmeno a parlarne.
> ...


Anch'io come te. Non mi sono mai messa in tiro per un uomo.

Diciamo che il mio abbigliamento è sempre femminile, anche quando vado al lavoro. Gonne e autoreggenti le uso praticamente ogni giorno perchè mi piaccio così.

Sotto i vestiti indosso la mia solita biancheria intima.


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai Tebuzz,
> non so se avrei la forza di superare un tradimento sentimentale.
> 
> Sono già abbastanza insicura di mio, nonostante l'impegno che ci metto per migliorare questo mio difetto, e una cosa del genere non so se la riuscirei a gestire.
> ...


Ti dirò...c'è stato un momento che ho detto.
No. Non ce la faccio.
Lavoravano insieme. lei non mollava. Lui confuso.Balle su balle sui loro incontri, sulle telefonate...
Mi nascondeva che lei piangeva e gli faceva gli agguati in ufficio e lui si sentiva diviso in due..
Insomma...ho avuto il mio momento di cedimento perchè mi rendevo conto che lei per mesi aveva preso solo il meglio di Mattia, lasciandomi il Mattia stronzo e stressato.
E lui aveva ancora la cotta e...
Insomma...ad un certo punto mi sono detta.
Voglio quest'uomo?
Si.
Ok. Sono egocentrica, intelligente e non me ne fotte un cazzo a questo punto.
E ho fatto tabula rasa.
E me lo sono ripreso.

Ma prima abbiamo vissuto circa un mese in casa "divisi"
Ero quasi inavvicinabile e poi proprio in quel periodo c'era tutto il bordello della mia patata quindi la mia testa era divisa tra operazioni, visite, esami e...tradimento...
Non mi sono fatta mancare niente proprio:mrgreen:


Ma ti dico una cosa, che ho detto anche a Mattia e che gli ripeto spesso.
Scopa pure. Non farti beccare ma se ti innamori ti lascio andare questa volta.
Non rifaccio il circo.
Manco morta.

(Ti farò una lezione sprint di sicurezza cara Nausicaa!!! E' una promessa!)


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io come te. Non mi sono mai messa in tiro per un uomo.
> 
> Diciamo che il mio abbigliamento è sempre femminile, anche quando vado al lavoro. Gonne e autoreggenti le uso praticamente ogni giorno perchè mi piaccio così.
> 
> Sotto i vestiti indosso la mia solita biancheria intima.


:mrgreen:
Tu parti avvantaggiata!
Sei già femminile di tuo...io regolarmente viaggio con parigine e pantaloni.
Non sono proprio femminile ecco...
Almeno..non mi ci vedo...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti dirò...c'è stato un momento che ho detto.
> No. Non ce la faccio.
> Lavoravano insieme. lei non mollava. Lui confuso.Balle su balle sui loro incontri, sulle telefonate...
> Mi nascondeva che lei piangeva e gli faceva gli agguati in ufficio e lui si sentiva diviso in due..
> ...


Se ce la fai, ci sono persone che ti erigerebbero una statua d'oro (placcato) :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Tu parti avvantaggiata!
> Sei già femminile di tuo...io regolarmente viaggio con parigine e pantaloni.
> Non sono proprio femminile ecco...
> Almeno..non mi ci vedo...



Sciocca 

il fascino del tipo garconne?
il tipo androgino, energico e pulito, e che fa tanta tenerezza e fa venire voglia di proteggerla? (che poi, come diceva Tibor Fischer, il modo migliore per evitare che una fanciulla indifesa cada sotto l'influsso di cattive compagnie, è tenerla sotto la propria cattiva compagnia. Così, sai sempre dove si trova :mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sciocca
> 
> il fascino del tipo garconne?
> il tipo androgino, energico e pulito, e che fa tanta tenerezza e fa venire voglia di proteggerla? (che poi, come diceva Tibor Fischer, il modo migliore per evitare che una fanciulla indifesa cada sotto l'influsso di cattive compagnie, è tenerla sotto la propria cattiva compagnia. Così, sai sempre dove si trova :mrgreen


Tibor Fischer direi che ha delle ottime idee!!

Non so se quello che ispiro sia proprio tenerezza...ma indubbiamente stimolo l'istinto protettivo degli uomini. Quello sincero non quello da donnina tenerella.
E mi piace.
Perchè la donna, per il mio modo di vedere, anche se "porta i pantaloni", deve rimanere donna.
Ho un antipatia istintiva per quelle aggressive, che spantegano testosterone a destra e manca, come se essere "donne" possa essere una specie di virus che le rende inferiori.
Infatti non mi dicono mai che sono aggressiva, ma...decisa e mi sento pari ad un uomo. Diversa ma pari.

Si. Sono decisamente un tipo androgino...e Mattia  dice sempre che se Bambi avesse una parte oscura..sarei io (Però la selva di boccoli ribelli che ho  in testa non fa tanto androgino. Fa pazza che ha deciso di arrendersi:mrgreen


Sciocca mi piace tantissimo...Manager....ora vado a scrivere sul blog la storia del sciocca!(ok sono in cretinite ed insonnia. Fantastico.Non mi rimane che San sanguino...:scared


----------



## bubu (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahah!!! Mi hai fatto ricordare di una maglietta molto..come dire...non vorrei sembrare cattiva ma...insomma...molto...da centro sociale ecco...assolutamente non una roba che Mattia avrebbe potuto comprarsi.
> Erano già passati mesi dal tradimento e io ero tranquilla.
> Insomma...mi ritrovo in mano sta maglietta. E capisco al volo.
> Beh...è diventata la cuccia dei gatti.
> ...


Ahahaha hai un marito di buon gusto evidemtemente 
Anche la "mia" ha buon gusto, infondo la trovo una bella donna. La scoperta della tresca è avvenuta a gennaio (fresca fresca) ma la loro storia era finita da circa tre mesi.
Si l'ho conosciuta eccome' lavoravano ovviamente insieme ma ora ha finito perchè le è scaduta la borsa di studio.
Ho conosciuto anche l suo fidanzato un giorno al mare...non sapevo niente ma comunque mi è sempre stata sulle palle...sensto senso!
Comunque sia...alla fine devo sdrammatizzare e ci facciamo delle battute. So che le ha voluto bene' e questo non posso certamente levarglielo dalla testa.


----------



## Tebina (6 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Ahahaha hai un marito di buon gusto evidemtemente
> Anche la "mia" ha buon gusto, infondo la trovo una bella donna. La scoperta della tresca è avvenuta a gennaio (fresca fresca) ma la loro storia era finita da circa tre mesi.
> Si l'ho conosciuta eccome' lavoravano ovviamente insieme ma ora ha finito perchè le è scaduta la borsa di studio.
> Ho conosciuto anche l suo fidanzato un giorno al mare...non sapevo niente ma comunque mi è sempre stata sulle palle...sensto senso!
> Comunque sia...alla fine devo sdrammatizzare e ci facciamo delle battute. So che le ha voluto bene' e questo non posso certamente levarglielo dalla testa.


marito di buon gusto...mah...
per la scelta della compagna ufficiale sicuro(me ovviamente) per la scelta dell'amante...bocciato.

gennaio...beh..complimenti. Sei già parecchio avanti da quello che scrivi...e credo anche che sia ancora difficile.
Però il fatto che era già finita quando li hai beccati credo che per te a livello emotivo sia stato meglio è un particolare importante per il dopo e anche il fatto che non lavorino più a contatto.

Anche a me "la mia" mi stava sulle palle...no...non è vero...la giudicavo un idiota e mi chedevo sempre come Mattia potesse trovare una linea di comunicazione con un ignorantona del genere.
Brava eh? per carità. ma scema.
Pensa...quando li ho beccati lei e ripeto lei...faceva la fidanzata lasciata.
Non hai idea del cinema.
Io tranquilla sulla sponda del fiume a sfumacchiare e lei a fare una caciare mai vista.
Così che TUTTA l'azienda di Mattia (loro capi compresi) sapevano della storia, perchè  lei si trascinava negli uffici come se avesse una malattia terminale raccontando a tutti che Mattia amava lei e non me, che io ero un arpia che non lo lasciava perchè vecchia (Mattia ha 10 anni meno di me e lei qualcosa come 15..)
la dignità non è cosa di tutti.

Però...come hai fatto a beccarli  dopo che era finita la storia?
Scusa ma oggi sono in modalità tradita curiosa.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Tu parti avvantaggiata!
> Sei già femminile di tuo...io regolarmente viaggio con parigine e pantaloni.
> Non sono proprio femminile ecco...
> Almeno..non mi ci vedo...


Sì, io sono molto femminile.  Ma non elegante. Indosso abiti molto semplici, gonna di jeans, stivali, maglietta e orecchini giganti. Senz'altro non elegante...un po' rock direi


----------



## tebina (6 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, io sono molto femminile.  Ma non elegante. Indosso abiti molto semplici, gonna di jeans, stivali, maglietta e orecchini giganti. Senz'altro non elegante...un po' rock direi


Sui "sente" che sei iper femminile.
un pò rock?

Io ti immagino avvolta in un aurea di pizzi e criolina...
Mi piace la storia e ti immagino un pò come la parte buona di Elisabetta 1.
Quando era giovane e senza i picchi seduttivi virginiali che aveva.
Una figura forte ma molto. molto femminile.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Sui "sente" che sei iper femminile.
> un pò rock?
> 
> Io ti immagino avvolta in un aurea di pizzi e criolina...
> ...


No no, niente pizzi! Piuttosto Led Zeppelin e Iron Maiden in macchina a tutto volume...diciamo che ho un lato tamarro che ogni tanto viene fuori.

Non farti ingannare da come scrivo eh...di solito chi mi conosce dal vivo si stupisce sempre un po'


----------



## Quintina_ (6 Maggio 2012)

Sole è una stragnocca supersexy! tamarra al punto giusto!


----------



## Quiintina_ (6 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, niente pizzi! Piuttosto Led Zeppelin e Iron Maiden in macchina a tutto volume...diciamo che ho un lato tamarro che ogni tanto viene fuori.
> 
> Non farti ingannare da come scrivo eh...di solito chi mi conosce dal vivo si stupisce sempre un po'



Comunque ti vorrei vedere con pizzi e crinolina! secondo me staresti benissimo!


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2012)

Quiintina_ ha detto:


> Comunque ti vorrei vedere con pizzi e crinolina! secondo me staresti benissimo!


Anche tu! Con il tuo davanzale il pizzo renderebbe senz'altro di più!


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di quanto costi, in termini emotivi, un tradimento ma vorrei sapere quanto costa in termini monetari. CosterÀ avere una relazione extraconiugale, in regali, week end, telfonate, cene ecc.?
> Avete mai fatto una "pazzia" monetaria per l'amante?


Dipende dai tipi di tradimenti e dalla bellezza amanti cercate!
Ho visto regalare gioielli, vestiti,  soldi, appartamenti, ville anche solo per una notte
quindi da 0 a milioni di euro.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Dipende dai tipi di tradimenti e dalla bellezza amanti cercate!
> Ho visto regalare gioielli, vestiti,  soldi, appartamenti, ville anche solo per una notte
> quindi da 0 a milioni di euro.


Stai parlando di escort forse.

Un'amante che gode nel fare sesso con un uomo non ha bisogno di regali costosi. Anche se è bella.


----------



## bubu (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> marito di buon gusto...mah...
> per la scelta della compagna ufficiale sicuro(me ovviamente) per la scelta dell'amante...bocciato.
> 
> gennaio...beh..complimenti. Sei già parecchio avanti da quello che scrivi...e credo anche che sia ancora difficile.
> ...


Caspita! Tu si che hai avuto coraggio da vendere con una che non ha la dignità di capire che è arrivato il momento di mettersi nell'angolo!
Io invece' avevo da tempo il sesto senso ma lo nascondevo per vicende personali che rendevno inverosimile un tradimento' soprattuto prolungato. Comunque sia un giorno gli chiedo. Il suo hard disck per dargli delle foto e curiosando becco una cartella sospetta nominata "altre" e trovo un paio di foto dove si baciavano!
Comunque, freddamente ho scaricato la cartella nel pc e non ho detto niente. Ho cenato, guardato la tv e aspettato andasse a letto. Poi ho controllato tutte le foto, i luoghi, le date, tutto!!! Ho riflettuto per un pÒ e alla fine sono andata a dirgli che ero molto triste perchè sapevo che mi aveva tradita con tizia.
E stato davvero molto ma molto ingenuo e ha peccato di troppa sicurezza!
Comunque ho passato tanti brutti momenti ma il sapere che era finita da qualche mese effettivamente mi ha aiutata perchè la scelta di finirla l'aveva presa non perchè scoperto.
Comunque ho fatto anche io le mie "pazzie" tipo scrverle (non certo daandole le colpe di tutto) ed inoltre alla fine l'ho indotta a raccontare anche al suo fidanzato questa storia.
Ora ognuno vive la sua vita ed ognuno cerca di concenrarsi nel ricosruire se stesso e la propria serenità!!!
Però che idioti di fotografarsi baciandosi! Come due adolescenti!!!imbecilli insomma!


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Però che idioti di fotografarsi baciandosi! Come due adolescenti!!!imbecilli insomma!


C'è chi si fotografa mentre fa di peggio... quando sei nel trip in effetti la mentalità da adolescente eccitato ha la meglio sul buon senso.


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Stai parlando di escort forse.
> 
> Un'amante che gode nel fare sesso con un uomo non ha bisogno di regali costosi. Anche se è bella.


molti per conquistare l 'altro nella fase di corteggiamento fanno dei regali e il  loro costo
dipende dalle loro disponibilità,
anche io ho ricevuto dei regali anche costosissimi (sempre rimandati indietro)
non mi farei mai comprare, ma ho colleghe/i che accettano, diventano amanti
in qualche caso dicono anche di essere innamorati. ma io credo che amino quel tipo di status symbol
che la persona.
parlando di ragazze belle è vero 
ce ne sono tante,  non le ho mai  viste  uscire con uno che ha una utilitaria
ci sarà un perchè..


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> molti per conquistare l 'altro nella fase di corteggiamento fanno dei regali e il  loro costo
> dipende dalle loro disponibilità,
> anche io ho ricevuto dei regali anche costosissimi (sempre rimandati indietro)
> non mi farei mai comprare, ma ho colleghe/i che accettano, diventano amanti
> ...


Quando la bellezza si accompagna all'autenticità poco importa se il proprio uomo viaggia in utilitaria o ha la villa con piscina.
Le donne che usano la propria bellezza come pura merce di scambio evidentemente sono consapevoli di non avere molte altre risorse. E se per caso ce le hanno usano comunque la strada più comoda, magari solo per pigrizia o insicurezza.

Ma io continuo a chiedermi come sia possibile godersi il sesso con un uomo che ti piace solo per i regali che ti fa. Le cose che mi smuovono l'ormone sono altre.


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quando la bellezza si accompagna all'autenticità poco importa se il proprio uomo viaggia in utilitaria o ha la villa con piscina.
> Le donne che usano la propria bellezza come pura merce di scambio evidentemente sono consapevoli di non avere molte altre risorse. E se per caso ce le hanno usano comunque la strada più comoda, magari solo per pigrizia o insicurezza.
> 
> Ma io continuo a chiedermi come sia possibile godersi il sesso con un uomo che ti piace solo per i regali che ti fa. Le cose che mi smuovono l'ormone sono altre.



io sono peggio di te nei pensieri ti assicuro 
però mi guardo intorno e non faccio finta di vedere 
pur pensandola diversamente.
ricordandoti che l 'eccezione non fa mai la regola.


----------



## bubu (6 Maggio 2012)

Ballerino, sono sicura che in ciò che dici ci sia molto di vero. Molte belle done (ma anche non belle) sono certamente più colpite da un certo tipo di corteggiamento, come una bella cena in un luogo particolare...sicuramente anche il ruolo sociale che ricopre l'uomo di turno ha il suo fascino...ma quella per me è una cosa diversa dal "costa tradire" che intendevo io.
Mi spiego: 
Parlo sicuramente di una relazione extra che duri nel tempo...parlo di coinvolgimento emotivo e non solo sessuale. Penso ai natali, ai compleanni, ai piccoli grandi pensieri tipo quando si fa un viaggio.
Il mio lui e l'altra hanno fatto dei viaggi insieme (convegni ecc.) E lui mi ha sempre portato qualche regalo, col senno di poi alcune cose mi danno fastidio anche da vedere nell'armadio perchè magari lei lo aiutava a scegliere! 
Magari son solo mie paranoie!


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Caspita! Tu si che hai avuto coraggio da vendere con una che non ha la dignità di capire che è arrivato il momento di mettersi nell'angolo!
> Io invece' avevo da tempo il sesto senso ma lo nascondevo per vicende personali che rendevno inverosimile un tradimento' soprattuto prolungato. Comunque sia un giorno gli chiedo. Il suo hard disck per dargli delle foto e curiosando becco una cartella sospetta nominata "altre" e trovo un paio di foto dove si baciavano!
> Comunque, freddamente ho scaricato la cartella nel pc e non ho detto niente. Ho cenato, guardato la tv e aspettato andasse a letto. Poi ho controllato tutte le foto, i luoghi, le date, tutto!!! Ho riflettuto per un pÒ e alla fine sono andata a dirgli che ero molto triste perchè sapevo che mi aveva tradita con tizia.
> E stato davvero molto ma molto ingenuo e ha peccato di troppa sicurezza!
> ...


le foto di loro due?
......due cretini scusa....so che uno è tuo marito ma....

Pure il mio è stato beccato più o meno in questo modo...
sai che leggendoti mi sono rivista?
Anche io ho akerato il suo pc.
Mail. password. Tutto.
poi portafoglio. Tasche. Cellulare.
Non avevo mai fatto una roba del genere, io non sono gelosa e non controllo mai. Ancora adesso.
E pure io, a parte l'istinto di spaccargli la faccia (ma solo perchè le aveva detto ti amo. Non per il lato fisico che non mi ferisce e non mi aveva ferita) ho aspettato qualche giorno prima di affrontarlo.
Dovevo metabolizzare tutti i ti amo...e altro sul genere. (ho scritto qui che addirittura lui la chiamava con il nomignolo riservato a me e solo a me..)

Anche io le ho scritto...ma dopo mesi...perchè ancora non si arrendeva e allora...io innocente....ho chiamato il compagno...Ciao Andrea come stai? E' tanto che non facciamo una cena delle nostre (si..tra coppie ci frequentavamo...prima che i due si scopassero), e bla bla bla...ciao, magari sento lei e ci mettiamo d'accordo...ciao si..ti saluto mattia, ciao...
Poi le ho scritto.
Poche parole.
Ma efficaci.
E lei si è cagata addosso perchè aveva paura che dicessi qualcosa al suo compagno.
Non l'avrei mai fatto. E non l'ho mai fatto.
Non mi darebbe nessun tipo di soddisfazione...però ti capisco e capisco chi invece se la canta con l'altro tradito.

Scusami ma continuo a fare domande...non lo so...trovo con te delle assonanze da post tradimento...Mi fai sentire meno sola ad avere reagito in maniera non "normale" ai più al tradimento di Mattia.
Cioè...mi sembri bella sveglia e ironica e soprattutto mi porti a ragionare da tradita.
Cavolo. Stasera oltre che Tebe curiosa sono pure Tebe tradita con infamia.
Lui cosa sta facendo per te e con te?
Come stanno cambiando le dinamiche tra voi?
Cosa provi ora a distanza di quattro mesi?


----------



## bubu (6 Maggio 2012)

*tebe...*

Non scusarti nel dire che a fotografarsi son stati due cretini!!! Lo sono stati davvero! 
E anche io trovo affinità con te nella tua storia da tradita! Anche io non ho mai controllato niente, neanche il cell. Neanche ora glielo controllo.
Al suo fidanzato non ho detto niente, dopo averle scritto la email, ho semplicemente chiesto l'amicizia al fidanzato su fb e lei non ha retto alle domande di lui e gli ha confessato la storia (non credo gli abbia detto che se la facevano da 2 anni)!!!
Io ho sofferto e soffro ancora se mi soffermo su tante cose ma sempre meno.
Noi abbiamo parlato tanto, ma di noi, non di loro!
Non abbiamo figli, ma avevamo un progetto importante che io ho messo ovviamente in discussione. Nei suoi occh ho letto la sofferenza soprattutto per l'aver messo a rischio una bella storia d'amore che dura da 17 anni. Ho solo pensato che se era davvero ciò che volevamo non potevo gettare al vento questi anni per una relazione che alla fine di tutto lui ha deciso di interropere...e non per altro, ma perchè crede sia io la donna della sua vita e anche lui è il mio...
Non so come spiegarlo, mi dico solo: ok è successo, come mai? Cosa voglio ora? Cosa vuole lui? 
Dando risposte a queste domande ammetto che lui ora è tornato l'omo che amo, perchè parla di tutto, mi rende partecipe di ciò che sta provando, cosa che faccio anche io...ecco perchè stiamo anche ironizzando su alcuni aneddoti...come le foto perchè rido e gli dò davvero del coglione!
Poi stiamo facendo anche più cose insieme anche se gli ho detto che non voglio arrivare a controllarlo o a non farlo sentire libero di avere i suoi spazi! Non voglio un uomo zerbino solo perchè ha paura della mia reazione!
Per farti capire ti dico solo questa: 3 giorni dopo la scoperta muore la mamma di lei e 
lui ha il coraggio di chiedermi se poteva andare a farle le condoglianze a casa sua insieme agli altri dell'ufficio. Bene, dentro di me ho pensato che fosse un insensibile, ma sapevo anche che se me lo aveva detto voleva dire che ci teneva a farlo e non aveva enso vietarglielo. Così gli ho detto "vai".
Solo qualche giorno dopo con calma gli ho esposto il mio rammarico, ne abbiamo parlato e mi ha chiesto scusa ma la sua motivazione mi ha dato conferma di aver fatto la scelta giusta a lasciarlo andare!


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Non scusarti nel dire che a fotografarsi son stati due cretini!!! Lo sono stati davvero!
> E anche io trovo affinità con te nella tua storia da tradita! Anche io non ho mai controllato niente, neanche il cell. Neanche ora glielo controllo.
> Al suo fidanzato non ho detto niente, dopo averle scritto la email, ho semplicemente chiesto l'amicizia al fidanzato su fb e lei non ha retto alle domande di lui e gli ha confessato la storia (non credo gli abbia detto che se la facevano da 2 anni)!!!
> Io ho sofferto e soffro ancora se mi soffermo su tante cose ma sempre meno.
> ...


.....Vuoi sposarmi?


Non posso che farti i complimenti per la forza, l'ironia e la saggezza.

Da traditrice ti posso dire con un certo margine di sicurezza che tuo marito non ti tradirà più.
Perchè se Mattia mi beccasse e si comportasse come te io gli riprometterei convinta la fedeltà che ora gli nego.
E la seguirei con convinzione.


----------



## bubu (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....Vuoi sposarmi?
> 
> 
> Non posso che farti i complimenti per la forza, l'ironia e la saggezza.
> ...


Peccato mi piacciano gli uomini altrimenti per la simpatia accetterei la tua proposta ahahahahhah!
Per il resto non sò se non sarò più tradita come non sò se ciò che gli è capitato non possa un giorno capitare anche a me...la vita è così lunga  spero alme ahahh
Il tuo mattia come si è comportato dopo? 
Ecco la bubu curiosa!


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Peccato mi piacciano gli uomini altrimenti per la simpatia accetterei la tua proposta ahahahahhah!
> Per il resto non sò se non sarò più tradita come non sò se ciò che gli è capitato non possa un giorno capitare anche a me...la vita è così lunga  spero alme ahahh
> Il tuo mattia come si è comportato dopo?
> Ecco la bubu curiosa!


Certo..la vita è lunga e può succedere tutto ma anche se sono abbastanza disincantata...però sono anche un incrollabile positiva.

Se poi un giorno incontrassi qualcuno che ti solletica l'ormone...scrivimi che ti spiego due cose.
Voi fedeli vi fate beccare quasi subito!!!

mattia dopo, per qualche tempo...non si è comportato bene.
Era confuso. Lei non mollava. Io avevo problemi di salute..
Anche lui l'aveva lasciata da un paio di settimane ma era nel pieno della confusione.
Gli dissi di schiarirsi il cervello e che intanto anche io avrei preso le mie decisioni.
Separati in casa in sostanza.
Poi scattò qualcosa. In me che comunque lo amavo. In lui che mi amava.
E abbiamo deciso di riprovarci seriamente.
Gli ho beccato ancora qualche sms di lei (uno diceva- Anche se hai smesso di salutarmi tu mi ami.)

E' cambiato molto lui. In meglio.
Dico sempre che questo tradimento ha salvato la nostra coppia.
Eravamo arrivati ad un punto di incomunicabilità totale e ci saremmo lasciati.

Lei ci ha riunito.

Oggi Tebe romantica!


----------



## bubu (7 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo..la vita è lunga e può succedere tutto ma anche se sono abbastanza disincantata...però sono anche un incrollabile positiva.
> 
> Se poi un giorno incontrassi qualcuno che ti solletica l'ormone...scrivimi che ti spiego due cose.
> Voi fedeli vi fate beccare quasi subito!!!
> ...


sai che alle volte lo credo anche io???

certo che la tizia di tuo marito ha avuto una bella faccia tosta!

ps comprate le mutandine?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> sai che alle volte lo credo anche io???
> 
> certo che la tizia di tuo marito ha avuto una bella faccia tosta!
> 
> *ps comprate le mutandine?*:mrgreen:


le stavo comprando...poi mi è venuto in mente questo 3d e ridendo mi sono comprata un body!!!!

Credo che porti sfiga.
Il body.

Non ne comprerò mai più uno!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le stavo comprando...poi mi è venuto in mente questo 3d e ridendo mi sono comprata un body!!!!
> 
> Credo che porti sfiga.
> Il body.
> ...




ma nooooooooo.........
Il body nooooo.......

Con i body mi sono sempre fatta la pipi addosso perchè non riuscivo mai a sganciarli.........:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma nooooooooo.........
> Il body nooooo.......
> 
> Con i body mi sono sempre fatta la pipi addosso perchè non riuscivo mai a sganciarli.........:mrgreen:


ho sempre pensato che li avesse inventati un uomo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma nooooooooo.........
> Il body nooooo.......
> 
> Con i body mi sono sempre fatta la pipi addosso perchè non riuscivo mai a sganciarli.........:mrgreen:


:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
Manooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....
Ma che banfona pisciona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che li avesse inventati un uomo


idem! di una scomodità unica


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che li avesse inventati un uomo



Pensandoci potrebbe essere ....


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di quanto costi, in termini emotivi, un tradimento ma vorrei sapere quanto costa in termini monetari. CosterÀ avere una relazione extraconiugale, in regali, week end, telfonate, cene ecc.?
> Avete mai fatto una "pazzia" monetaria per l'amante?


Telefonate no ...io e il mio "amico del cuore" stiamo al cell per circa dalle 3 alle 6 ore al giorno a costo 0....ci sono delle tariffe molto vantaggiose.....
Regali ne faccio spesso a tutti quindi uno più uno meno.....
Cene si dovrà pur mangiare no!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Telefonate no ...io e il mio "amico del cuore" stiamo al cell per circa dalle 3 alle 6 ore al giorno a costo 0....ci sono delle tariffe molto vantaggiose.....
> Regali ne faccio spesso a tutti quindi uno più uno meno.....
> *Cene si dovrà pur mangiare no*!


e mica si vive di solo ammmmmore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
> Manooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....
> Ma che banfona pisciona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Già per te facile parlare tiri giù tiri fori e voilà.....
Magari non alzi neanche l'asse del water......
:mrgreen:

Ma per noi......
Vai già in bagno che te la fai addosso .....
se no c'è il copri asse devi perdere tempo con tutta sta carta per coprirlo.....
Sgancia la cintura tira giù i pantaloni trovati ancora stò body che non si sgancia mai .....
Mica facile eh!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Già per te facile parlare tiri giù tiri fori e voilà.....
> Magari non alzi neanche l'asse del water......
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Donna io sono molto pratico a sganciare body con ....la bocca....:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna io sono molto pratico a sganciare body con ....la bocca....:mrgreen:





MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
[video=youtube_share;xqm1OifsWVw]http://youtu.be/xqm1OifsWVw[/video]


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma nooooooooo.........
> Il body nooooo.......
> 
> Con i body mi sono sempre fatta la pipi addosso perchè non riuscivo mai a sganciarli.........:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*è vero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem! di una scomodità unica


Non ditemi niente.

Tra la guest star rasata e il camel toe...una tortura cinese.
E non me _la conteneva_ nemmeno tutta...
Perdevo pezzi di cameltoe a destra e sinistra.

Non è ironico.


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le stavo comprando...poi mi è venuto in mente questo 3d e ridendo mi sono comprata un body!!!!
> 
> *Credo che porti sfiga.
> Il body.*
> ...


Perchè??????:rotfl:

hai pensato alle autoreggenti? 
(anche se nel manichino non fanno mai l'effetto strozzamento della coscia con relativa slusatura)


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ditemi niente.
> 
> Tra la guest star rasata e il camel toe...una tortura cinese.
> E non me _la conteneva_ nemmeno tutta...
> ...


si ma pure tu te le cerchi però!! ti pare indicato utilizzare il body?


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ditemi niente.
> 
> Tra la guest star rasata e il camel toe...una tortura cinese.
> E non me _la conteneva_ nemmeno tutta...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quelle che fanno le pulizie mi guardano basite perchè non contengo le lacrime! mi pare di vederti...
e poi..._la guest star rasata_!!!!! 
è dura eh ...quando ricrescono LORO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Perchè??????:rotfl:
> 
> hai pensato alle autoreggenti?
> (anche se nel manichino non fanno mai l'effetto strozzamento della coscia con relativa slusatura)



Sempre se non metti quelle a rete che quando le togli fanno effetto rolata.....:rotfl:


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sempre se non metti quelle a rete che quando le togli fanno effetto rolata.....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
certo che ne facciamo di cavolate!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma pure tu te le cerchi però!! ti pare indicato utilizzare il body?


Ma non ero consapevole!
Era il mio primo body!!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> quelle che fanno le pulizie mi guardano basite perchè non contengo le lacrime! mi pare di vederti...
> e poi..._la guest star rasata_!!!!!
> è dura eh ...*quando ricrescono LORO* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non ho ricrescita!
Ceretto TUTTO una volta alla settimana!

Ma che ti ridi che è stata una tragedia biblica..

E' tutta tumefatta oggi...


----------



## Eliade (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ditemi niente.
> 
> Tra la guest star rasata e il camel toe...una tortura cinese.
> E non me _la conteneva_ nemmeno tutta...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho ricrescita!
> *Ceretto TUTTO una volta alla settimana!*
> 
> Ma che ti ridi che è stata una tragedia biblica..
> ...


O MAMMA! POVERA JOLANDA
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
TI SONO VICINA SPIRITUALMENTE :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho ricrescita!
> *Ceretto TUTTO una volta alla settimana!
> 
> *Ma che ti ridi che è stata una tragedia biblica..
> ...


ma non è un po troppo???????? almeno ogni 15 giorni!


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> O MAMMA! POVERA JOLANDA
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> TI SONO VICINA SPIRITUALMENTE :rotfl:


Ma no...è drammatico solo la prima volta poi è davvero una passeggiata.
Molto meglio del rasoio!


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no...è drammatico solo la prima volta poi è davvero una passeggiata.
> Molto meglio del rasoio!


capisco che ai più sembrerà una caduta di stile ma ti chiedo: tutta tutta non ti dà una sensazione di secchezza?

una volta per rilassarmi (masochista) ho iniziato a fare l'inguine con la pinzetta...faccio e faccio finchè non arrivo ad un punto in cui: *AIAAAAAAAA!!!* però non poteva restare così povera, era assai bruttarella e ci passai il rasoio.
Il primo momento era graziosa tutta ordinata ma poi mi dava un fastidio...
per non parlare di quando si son presentati gli spuntoni (che uscivano sul davanti delle mutandine!!) e il prurito poi!!!! 
il giorno giurai MAI PIU'...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> capisco che ai più sembrerà una caduta di stile ma ti chiedo: tutta tutta non ti dà una sensazione di secchezza?
> 
> una volta per rilassarmi (masochista) ho iniziato a fare l'inguine con la pinzetta...faccio e faccio finchè non arrivo ad un punto in cui: *AIAAAAAAAA!!!* però non poteva restare così povera, era assai bruttarella e ci passai il rasoio.
> Il primo momento era graziosa tutta ordinata ma poi mi dava un fastidio...
> ...


certo che pure te con le pinzette!! 

cmq il rasoio li fa crescere più "duri" rispetto alla ceretta...


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> capisco che ai più sembrerà una caduta di stile ma ti chiedo: tutta tutta non ti dà una sensazione di secchezza?
> 
> una volta per rilassarmi (masochista) ho iniziato a fare l'inguine con la pinzetta...faccio e faccio finchè non arrivo ad un punto in cui: *AIAAAAAAAA!!!* però non poteva restare così povera, era assai bruttarella e ci passai il rasoio.
> Il primo momento era graziosa tutta ordinata ma poi mi dava un fastidio...
> ...


Pinzetta all'inguine?:scared:

MA SEI FUORI?
5 minuti di ceretta e via!
Anche "sopra". E non ti crescono per nulla gli spunzoni!
Morbidi e si tirano via in un minuto!
"sotto" poi è una passeggiata e NIENTE prurito da nessuna parte.

Secchezza? No...diciamo che..ecco...appena fatta...non avevo l'abitudine...ecco...risultava troppo...come dire...sensibile...avevo i pantaloni stretti..e...insomma....
Mi sembrava di avere uno stimolatore clitorideo nei pantaloni.
Comodo e piacevole se sei nel tuo ufficio ma se sei in riunione e ad ogni movimento che fai ti scappa un gemito...


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pinzetta all'inguine?:scared:
> 
> MA SEI FUORI?
> 5 minuti di ceretta e via!
> ...


mo una passggiata è una parola grossa....:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pinzetta all'inguine?:scared:
> 
> MA SEI FUORI?
> 5 minuti di ceretta e via!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

potrebbe essere utilizzata per pubblicizzare i centri estetici

manager sarà contento, dici di essere tutta casual ma sotto sempre in ordine...non come me che tutta carina e poi uso le calze coprenti 80000 denari per lasciare i peli incolti (che alla sera quando te le levi i peli delle caviglie fanno un male boia, come quando fai la coda di cavallo e poi la sciogli)...

inizia a sorgermi un dubbio....
che la jolanda dell'amante di mio marito fosse sempre liscia??? ed io che mi facevo le seghe mentali sul perchè e sul percome!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> capisco che ai più sembrerà una caduta di stile ma ti chiedo: tutta tutta non ti dà una sensazione di secchezza?
> 
> una volta per rilassarmi (masochista) ho iniziato a fare l'inguine con la pinzetta...faccio e faccio finchè non arrivo ad un punto in cui: *AIAAAAAAAA!!!* però non poteva restare così povera, era assai bruttarella e ci passai il rasoio.
> Il primo momento era graziosa tutta ordinata ma poi mi dava un fastidio...
> ...


io ho risolto con lo chignon...


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mo una passggiata è una parola grossa....:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


e infatti....:scared:


----------



## scrittore (8 Maggio 2012)

e perchè non avete nessuno che vi lubrifichi per bene la zona dopo la ceretta..
quanti arrossamenti evitereste 

se volete mi propongo come lubrificante ;-) 
_
toyboy forever_


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mo una passggiata è una parola grossa....:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Solo la prima volta quando devi decespugliare, poi se lo fai una volta alla settimana è davvero una passeggiata.
Ho deciso comunque che il monte di venere da bambina di 10 anni non mi piace, quindi ora c'è un timido triangolino.
Anche perchè il camel toe sembrava avere l'orchite tutto così "libero!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> potrebbe essere utilizzata per pubblicizzare i centri estetici
> 
> ...



Sul neretto.
Le jolande sono SEMPRE liscie!

Anche io ogni tanto scado nello scimmiesco devo ammettere ma...in genere la decespugliata global è una di quelle cose che mi impongo.
Poi faccio il cerettamento in un ora.
Sono meglio di un estetista.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo la prima volta quando devi decespugliare, poi se lo fai una volta alla settimana è davvero una passeggiata.
> *Ho deciso comunque che il monte di venere da bambina di 10 anni non mi piace, quindi ora c'è un timido triangolino.
> Anche perchè il camel toe sembrava avere l'orchite tutto così "libero*!:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cmq io decespuglio...non tutto ma decespuglio


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> e perchè non avete nessuno che vi lubrifichi per bene la zona dopo la ceretta..
> quanti arrossamenti evitereste
> 
> se volete mi propongo come lubrificante ;-)
> ...


....biricchino....

Comunque complimenti...sei l'unico uomo che ha avuto il coraggio di intervenire in questa discussione che ha preso una piega raccapricciante...
E ti è andata bene...con Simy è company ne avevamo svaccato uno parlando di mestruazioni...:mrgreen:

Qualcuna in san sanguino?


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....biricchino....
> 
> Comunque complimenti...sei l'unico uomo che ha avuto il coraggio di intervenire in questa discussione che ha preso una piega raccapricciante...
> E ti è andata bene...con Simy è company ne avevamo svaccato uno parlando di mestruazioni...:mrgreen:
> ...


io  no :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> cmq io decespuglio...non tutto ma decespuglio


L'importante Simy che grandi labbra e company siano lisce!
Cioè...sotto tutto libero!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'importante Simy che grandi labbra e company siano lisce!
> Cioè...sotto tutto libero!


:yes:


----------



## scrittore (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'importante Simy che grandi labbra e company siano lisce!
> Cioè...sotto tutto libero!


perchè san sanguino farebbe la differenza?  

Tecnicamente parlando è il periodo più sicuro di tutti ...miracoli a parte intendiamoci


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> perchè san sanguino farebbe la differenza?
> 
> Tecnicamente parlando è il periodo più sicuro di tutti ...miracoli a parte intendiamoci


Eravamo tutte delle jene.
Qualcosa cosa come mezzo forum in san sanguino.
Mordevamo.

Comunque per la cronaca nemmeno io in san sanguino.
Per questo mese me la sono scampata.

Sarò incinta?:scared:

Che cretina...a parte miracolo impossibile.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


:up:


----------



## scrittore (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eravamo tutte delle jene.
> Qualcosa cosa come mezzo forum in san sanguino.
> Mordevamo.
> 
> ...


come dicevo sempre alla mia ultima moglie....posso credere a tutto ma l'arcangelo gabriele che ti annuncia la venuta del messia soffiandoti all'orecchio la vedo dura da digerire per me che son falegname!


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> come dicevo sempre alla mia ultima moglie....posso credere a tutto ma l'arcangelo gabriele che ti annuncia la venuta del messia soffiandoti all'orecchio la vedo dura da digerire per me che son falegname!


e beh...e non è l'unica cosa dura da digerire della storia!:mrgreen:

ma la fede è fede.
E non va discussa.
Se no non è fede.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io no :mrgreen:


ed è una buona notizia?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Abbiamo trasmesso il bello delle donne...
Oh mio Signore ti ringrazio di avermi fatto omo...

Però quasi quasi mi riciclo come estetista...
Come Figa ro...barbiere di qualità...


----------



## scrittore (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo trasmesso il bello delle donne...
> Oh mio Signore ti ringrazio di avermi fatto omo...
> 
> Però quasi quasi mi riciclo come estetista...
> Come Figa ro...barbiere di qualità...


io preferisco rinascere silkepil :-D


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo trasmesso il bello delle donne...
> Oh mio Signore ti ringrazio di avermi fatto omo...
> 
> Però quasi quasi mi riciclo come estetista...
> Come Figa ro...barbiere di qualità...


Conte!
fai il broccolatore di patate depilate?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> io preferisco rinascere silkepil :-D


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non l'ho mai usato.
Ci ho provato una volta su un centimetro quadrato di gamba e mi sono arrampicata sui muri.
Silk dolore 10
Ceretta (guest star compresa) 5

Non c'è paragone


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ed è una buona notizia?


ovvio! mi sono finite da 1 settimana! mica c'ho san sanguigno perenne:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte!
> fai il broccolatore di patate depilate?:mrgreen:


Sono a detta di tutte....bravisssimooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
tu ti metti lì sul letto gambine aperte sopra un asciugamano e ci penso io...
Poi non sai come sono bravo con i peletti sull'ano...là sono un professionista con la P maiuscola...
E non sai quanto mi diverto a passare certe mattine cosììììììììììì...

Mi chiamano e mi dicono ehi pincy...vieni a farmi l'epilfica?

Ma sono bravo eh?
Un artitsta!


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

*grazie!!!!!*

ho riso davvero! mi avete fatto venire il buon umore :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non l'ho mai usato.
> Ci ho provato una volta su un centimetro quadrato di gamba e mi sono arrampicata sui muri.
> ...


quoto approvo e sottoscrivo!
ho abolito il silkepil dalla mia vita da anni!


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

neanche io san sanguino...
ma in piena sindrome PRE  (che è peggio:sonar


----------



## scrittore (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono a detta di tutte....bravisssimooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> tu ti metti lì sul letto gambine aperte sopra un asciugamano e ci penso io...
> Poi non sai come sono bravo con i peletti sull'ano...là sono un professionista con la P maiuscola...
> E non sai quanto mi diverto a passare certe mattine cosììììììììììì...
> ...


conte...se vuoi  aggiorniamo il thread "sesso voi lo fate bene" eh!! 
No dico...ci metto un attimo...un puff...e ti ritrovi in testa alla classifica degli scopatori migliori di questo forum!!! 

(rido)


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio! mi sono finite da 1 settimana! mica c'ho san sanguigno perenne:mrgreen:


... mica vero che era ovvio, non sono mica Tebe che ha il calendario con le fasi lunari di tutte le utenti. Tebe secondo me ha un po' la mania del controllo, io non le dico niente così sta in ansia


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... mica vero che era ovvio, non sono mica Tebe che ha il calendario con le fasi lunari di tutte le utenti. *Tebe secondo me ha un po' la mania del controllo*, io non le dico niente così sta in ansia


Io la mania del controllo?
Ma no! Non è assolutamente vero!!!!
Forse un pochino ma poco poco...niente di fastidioso...dimmi cara Sbri...quando ti sono venute l'ultima volta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io la mania del controllo?
> Ma no! Non è assolutamente vero!!!!
> Forse un pochino ma poco poco...niente di fastidioso...dimmi cara Sbri...quando ti sono venute l'ultima volta?


vediamo... era... il milleott... nooo, millenov... 'spetta, devo vedere negli archivi in cantina...


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che pure te con le pinzette!!
> 
> cmq il rasoio li fa crescere più "duri" rispetto alla ceretta...


Ma questa è una leggenda metropolitana!

Io ho sempre usato il rasoio dappertutto e mi sono sempre trovata benissimo. Lo uso un giorno sì e uno no quando faccio la doccia, ormai è un'abitudine.


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma questa è una leggenda metropolitana!
> 
> Io ho sempre usato il rasoio dappertutto e mi sono sempre trovata benissimo. Lo uso un giorno sì e uno no quando faccio la doccia, ormai è un'abitudine.


Leggenda metropolitana nà cippa.
Le rare volte che me li sono fatta con il rasoio dopo due giorni Mattia è andato in ospedale tutto ferito.

Firmato
Tebe sedotta e abbandonata


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma questa è una leggenda metropolitana!
> 
> Io ho sempre usato il rasoio dappertutto e mi sono sempre trovata benissimo. Lo uso un giorno sì e uno no quando faccio la doccia, ormai è un'abitudine.


io no....



Tebe ha detto:


> Leggenda metropolitana nà cippa.
> Le rare volte che me li sono fatta con il rasoio dopo due giorni Mattia è andato in ospedale tutto ferito.
> 
> Firmato
> Tebe sedotta e abbandonata


concordo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggenda metropolitana nà cippa.
> Le rare volte che me li sono fatta con il rasoio dopo due giorni Mattia è andato in ospedale tutto ferito.
> 
> Firmato
> Tebe *sedotta e abbandonata*


 news?


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggenda metropolitana nà cippa.
> Le rare volte che me li sono fatta con il rasoio dopo due giorni Mattia è andato in ospedale tutto ferito.
> 
> Firmato
> Tebe sedotta e abbandonata


Avrò dei peli particolarmente morbidi allora!


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> news?


No nessuna.
Silenzio totale a parte tre mail di pupillo che mi informava che "il capo è inavvicinabile"
sai quanto me ne frega.

Mi ironeggio addosso considerato che qualcuno pensa che abbia il cuore spezzato, quindi...

Sono creti che ci vuoi fare!

Quindi

Tebe sedotta e abbandonata!


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No nessuna.
> Silenzio totale a parte tre mail di pupillo che mi informava che "il capo è inavvicinabile"
> sai quanto me ne frega.
> 
> ...


è il body che porta sfiga


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No nessuna.
> Silenzio totale a parte tre mail di pupillo che mi informava che "il capo è inavvicinabile"
> sai quanto me ne frega.
> 
> ...


Tebina piangiamo assieme??anche la str....che doveva chiamare per stasera non si e'sentita..ahahaha..se pensa che la cerchi io...aspetta e spera...infatti che sto facendo oltre a lavorare?chatto con un'altra e sono a buonissimo punto...


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> è il body che porta sfiga


Lo penso anche io.

Pazienza.
Vuol dire che torno fedele.


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina piangiamo assieme??anche la str....che doveva chiamare per stasera non si e'sentita..ahahaha..se pensa che la cerchi io...aspetta e spera...infatti che sto facendo oltre a lavorare?chatto con un'altra e sono a buonissimo punto...


si dai lothar piangiamo insieme!!!

Ma che si fottano dai!

Però mi viene meglio piangere in un motel!
Chissà come mai!!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> 
> Pazienza.
> Vuol dire che torno fedele.


se torni fedele puoi chiamarti diversamenteinfedele


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> se torni fedele puoi chiamarti *diversamenteinfedele*



Hai ragione!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si dai lothar piangiamo insieme!!!
> 
> Ma che si fottano dai!
> 
> ...


Tebe noi possiamo trovare qualsiasi altro/a..in 5 minuti..dove  e'finita l'immodestia egocentrismo autostima a quintali??manager e C che vadano a fare in c.....hhahhhah..noi non abbiamo confini  ricordalo..poi come sempre..c'echi puo' e chi in puo'...IO PUO'..

 ..forza..e fai come me  chiudi cell segreto,se l'hai.....e chisse ne frega


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe noi possiamo trovare qualsiasi altro/a..in 5 minuti..dove  e'finita l'immodestia egocentrismo autostima a quintali??manager e C che vadano a fare in c.....hhahhhah..noi non abbiamo confini  ricordalo..poi come sempre..c'echi puo' e chi in puo'...IO PUO'..
> 
> ..forza..e fai come me  chiudi cell segreto,se l'hai.....e chisse ne frega


No non ho il cellulare segreto, mai avuto.
Non mi serve!

Ma infatti NOI PUO'!

Però faccio ancora qualche giorno la sedotta e abbandonata che mi piace!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No non ho il cellulare segreto, mai avuto.
> Non mi serve!
> 
> Ma infatti NOI PUO'!
> ...


E'utile mia cara..risparmia casini...almeno che non succeda come ieri..moglie piombata in ufficio...con mossa felina spento e imboscato....

Certo NOI PUO....vuoi ridere??quella che caccio e'50kg..seconda di reggiseno...ahahahaha..ti ricorda qualcuna????


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'utile mia cara..risparmia casini...almeno che non succeda come ieri..moglie piombata in ufficio...con mossa felina spento e imboscato....
> 
> Certo NOI PUO....vuoi ridere??*quella che caccio e'50kg..seconda di reggiseno...ahahahaha..ti ricorda qualcuna????*


No...:mrgreen:
Io avessi la seconda potrei dire di essere maggiorata...
Non so se arrivo alla prima......non posseggo reggiseni quindi non so..
Flap flap


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No...:mrgreen:
> Io avessi la seconda potrei dire di essere maggiorata...
> Non so se arrivo alla prima......non posseggo reggiseni quindi non so..
> Flap flap


hahahah..embe'???le donne  della tua taglia sono di gran moda..vedo le amiche dei miei figli...poi sai dopo tanta terza/quarta ,,calo volentieri..spero.....


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hahahah..embe'???le donne  della tua taglia sono di gran moda..vedo le amiche dei miei figli...poi sai dopo tanta terza/quarta ,,calo volentieri..spero.....


Non mi intorti!
Hai dichiarato che le microtette non piacciono e sono da affamati...

Offesissima!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma questa è una leggenda metropolitana!
> 
> Io ho sempre usato il rasoio dappertutto e mi sono sempre trovata benissimo. Lo uso un giorno sì e uno no quando faccio la doccia, ormai è un'abitudine.


Beh scusami...
Ma non sono d'accordo...
Tutti noi uomini che portiamo un po' di barba sappiamo che se vogliamo renderla nuova e più forte, basta radersi a zero ogni tanto...

Ho chiesto ad un'amica, mi ha detto che con la ceretta dopo un po' di volte i peli crescono dopo un bel po' sono più radi e deboli...

Ma...penso che un conto siano le gambe, un conto i peli sul volto o sull'inguine...

Cioè non penso che sia leggenda metropolitana...
Va da donna a donna...( penso)...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Avrò dei peli particolarmente morbidi allora!


Si...penso di si...


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Beh scusami...
> Ma non sono d'accordo...
> *Tutti noi uomini che portiamo un po' di barba sappiamo che se vogliamo renderla nuova e più forte, basta radersi a zero ogni tanto...
> 
> ...


Non avevo dubbi 

Scusa eh, non ho resistito e ti ho tirato fuori dall'ignore perchè morivo dalla voglia di vedere cosa mi avresti contestato sui peli


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No nessuna.
> Silenzio totale a parte tre mail di pupillo che mi informava che "il capo è inavvicinabile"
> sai quanto me ne frega.
> 
> ...


Manager... che spezza il cuore a... te? ahahahahahah ok, ok , qualcuno è apprensivo e si preoccupa...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No...:mrgreen:
> Io avessi la seconda potrei dire di essere maggiorata...
> Non so se arrivo alla prima......non posseggo reggiseni quindi non so..
> Flap flap


ecco spiegato il mistero dell'acquisto delle sole mutandine...


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Manager... che spezza il cuore a... te? ahahahahahah ok, ok , qualcuno è apprensivo e si preoccupa...


Sei un insensibile!


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ecco spiegato il mistero dell'acquisto delle sole mutandine...


...hem...non sei stata informata che sono dotata di microtette?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hem...non sei stata informata che sono dotata di microtette?


Ops... Noo
Ma forse è perchè ho l'abitudine di non leggere bene..
O leggere solo a metà ...:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi intorti!
> Hai dichiarato che le microtette non piacciono e sono da affamati...
> 
> Offesissima!



Tebina l'ammmooorrre ti acceca..mai detto una simile cosa,anche perche'penso l'esatto contrario.A dire il vero non so il perche',oppure sara'perche'mi ''preparo''alla prossima ''amica'',pero'adesso mi attira moltooo il genere...micro.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina l'ammmooorrre ti acceca..mai detto una simile cosa,anche perche'penso l'esatto contrario.A dire il vero non so il perche',oppure sara'perche'mi ''preparo''alla prossima ''amica'',pero'adesso mi attira moltooo il genere...micro.


hai ragione!!!
Ti ho accusato ingiustamente! Era Stermy che "insultava" le microtette e gli estimatori del genere e tu  mi hai difesa come un cavaliere senza macchia!

Ti chiedo perdono per questo errore di memoria!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione!!!
> Ti ho accusato ingiustamente! Era Stermy che "insultava" le microtette e gli estimatori del genere e tu mi hai difesa come un cavaliere senza macchia!
> 
> Ti chiedo perdono per questo errore di memoria!



meno male...non ho l'alzheimer come sostiene mia moglie...ahahahah..ti perdono se mi aiuti..mi succede cosa strana.Ricevo sms con richiesta..caffe'assieme..mi arriva su1 dei miei 4 cell,ma numero che per questo cose non adopero quasi mai,mi serve anche per lavoro...,con cautela h chiesto il nick,e non l'ho mai sentito..cosa strana.
Ho risposto..ok quando vuoi...ma sospetto tranello.. non mi fido..che ne pensi??


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> meno male...non ho l'alzheimer come sostiene mia moglie...ahahahah..ti perdono se mi aiuti..mi succede cosa strana.Ricevo sms con richiesta..caffe'assieme..mi arriva su1 dei miei 4 cell,ma numero che per questo cose non adopero quasi mai,mi serve anche per lavoro...,con cautela h chiesto il nick,e non l'ho mai sentito..cosa strana.
> Ho risposto..ok quando vuoi...ma sospetto tranello.. non mi fido..che ne pensi??


ma sei pazzo!!!!!!!!!!! non ti fidare! questa è tua moglie sotto mentite spoglie


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei pazzo!!!!!!!!!!! non ti fidare! questa è tua moglie sotto mentite spoglie


Ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa


mi sa che il non registrato di la ce l'ha con me:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei pazzo!!!!!!!!!!! non ti fidare! questa è tua moglie sotto mentite spoglie



mica dormo dolce Simy....mi ha appena chiamato ed era normalissima...d'altronde sms dice..prendiamo caffe'..mica andiamo al motel..potrebbe essere amico..normale dire ok..poi faccio presto..dopo chiamo in anonimo..


chi l'ha con te??


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mica dormo dolce Simy....mi ha appena chiamato ed era normalissima...d'altronde sms dice..prendiamo caffe'..mica andiamo al motel..potrebbe essere amico..normale dire ok..poi faccio presto..dopo chiamo in anonimo..
> 
> 
> chi l'ha con te??


uno in un altro 3D ...c'è già Farfalla che mi sta difendendo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> meno male...non ho l'alzheimer come sostiene mia moglie...ahahahah..ti perdono se mi aiuti..mi succede cosa strana.Ricevo sms con richiesta..caffe'assieme..mi arriva su1 dei miei 4 cell,ma numero che per questo cose non adopero quasi mai,mi serve anche per lavoro...,con cautela h chiesto il nick,e non l'ho mai sentito..cosa strana.
> Ho risposto..ok quando vuoi...ma sospetto tranello.. non mi fido..che ne pensi??


Non fidarti assolutamente!!!!!
Puzza di tranello!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa


... pure io...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non fidarti assolutamente!!!!!
> Puzza di tranello!!!



messa alla strette risponde cosi'....mi hai dato tu il cell tempo fa' dopo ti chiamo.....pero'e'strano da 10 mesi do solo cell segreto..questo l'adoperavo tempo fa'..cara mia e'anche vero che di me non si scordano facilmente


----------



## edwina (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> messa alla strette risponde cosi'....mi hai dato tu il cell tempo fa' dopo ti chiamo.....pero'e'strano da 10 mesi do solo cell segreto..questo l'adoperavo tempo fa'..cara mia e'anche vero che di me non si scordano facilmente


io ci andrei solo per appurare il tranello 
 che volete... mi diverto così


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

edwina ha detto:


> io ci andrei solo per appurare il tranello
> che volete... mi diverto così


io non ci andrei...
e se fosse la moglie? come lo giustifichi il fatto che il marito va ad un appuntamento al buio organizzato da lei?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> io non ci andrei...
> e se fosse la moglie? come lo giustifichi il fatto che il marito va ad un appuntamento al buio organizzato da lei?


glielo sto dicendo infatti... ma non mi vuole ascoltare... secondo me dall'appuntamento torna a brandelli...


----------



## edwina (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> glielo sto dicendo infatti... ma non mi vuole ascoltare... secondo me dall'appuntamento torna a brandelli...


diciamo che ci sarei andata dopo la richiesta di vedersi per un caffè, quell'incontro sarebbe stato giustificabile in millemila modi... ma mi sembra di capire che si è instaurata una corrispondenza sms non da poco  

a sto punto se vuole approfittare deve studiarsela per bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

*per tornare in topic o quasi...*

non so se e quanto costi tradire... ma devo dire che guardando gli estratti della visa, essere traditi costa un botto, eh? Magari questo potrabbe essere un monito anche per i traditori... cavoli quanto è cara la lingerie...


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so se e quanto costi tradire... ma devo dire che guardando gli estratti della visa, essere traditi costa un botto, eh? Magari questo potrabbe essere un monito anche per i traditori... cavoli quanto è cara la lingerie...


Già!!!!! 
ahahah son tempi duri per tutte le categorie ahaha


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

edwina ha detto:


> diciamo che ci sarei andata dopo la richiesta di vedersi per un caffè, quell'incontro sarebbe stato giustificabile in millemila modi... ma mi sembra di capire che si è instaurata una corrispondenza sms non da poco
> 
> a sto punto se vuole approfittare deve studiarsela per bene


Si ma io intendevo:
Moglie sospettosa decide di utilizzare un numero anonimo per mandare un sms al cell del marito e gli scrive "sei tu che mi hai dato il numero, ci vediamo per un caffè?"...il marito incuriosito inizia a messaggiare con sottintesi ecc e si presenta al bar per l'incontro e trova la moglie!
Io mi sarei incavolata e gli avrei detto: "ti pare normale che una sconosciuta ti manda un sms e tu ci vai subito, allora lo fai sempre!"


----------



## edwina (10 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Si ma io intendevo:
> Moglie sospettosa decide di utilizzare un numero anonimo per mandare un sms al cell del marito e gli scrive "sei tu che mi hai dato il numero, ci vediamo per un caffè?"...il marito incuriosito inizia a messaggiare con sottintesi ecc e si presenta al bar per l'incontro e trova la moglie!
> Io mi sarei incavolata e gli avrei detto: "ti pare normale che una sconosciuta ti manda un sms e tu ci vai subito, allora lo fai sempre!"


bah... io non ho capito che l'sms fosse anonimo, un mittente comunque c'era... fino a che non si sono messi a giocare con sottintesi etc scuse per giustificare l'incontro caffè ne poteva trovare quante voleva, non pensi? anche se si fosse trovato davanti moglie (o amante ufficiale...)

ovvio che partita la corrispondenza poi giustificare diventa perlomeno 'difficile'


----------



## bubu (11 Maggio 2012)

edwina ha detto:


> bah... io non ho capito che l'sms fosse anonimo, un mittente comunque c'era... fino a che non si sono messi a giocare con sottintesi etc scuse per giustificare l'incontro caffè ne poteva trovare quante voleva, non pensi? anche se si fosse trovato davanti moglie (o amante ufficiale...)
> 
> ovvio che *partita la corrispondenza poi giustificare diventa perlomeno 'difficile*'


esatto:mrgreen:


----------

